# LFS going out of business



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

There is a large pet shop a few blocks from my home that is going out of business today.
I feel bad whenever any business goes out and the 10 or so people there of course will have no jobs.
I went there just now and filled up every space in my tank with corals that are about 75% reduced. I really don't have room for all of this stuff so it looks like re-aquascaping is in my near future.
I also bought some anemone crabs for $3.00 and some zebrafish.
I also picked up hundreds of 2" tube worms for free from their sumps.
I went to this store almost every day because I buy live worms and brine shrimp eggs along with frozen food.
Tomorrow I will go back and stock up on food.
It is great for me in the short term but I hate to see the place go. Their rent is over $30,000 a month and there is hardly any business anymore.
Hobby type stores always go first, if you don't have money to feed your family, you are not going to put down $100.00 for a coral or even $2.00 for worms.
It is a sign of the times and coincidentally, the electrical contractor I worked for before I retired went out of business today also.
If I had not retired when I did, I would be out of work for at least 58 weeks which is the waiting time for a construction electrician job now


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is so sad to hear. My son in law has been out of work for over a year, unemployment has run out and no jobs available.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

sad that they went out of business.......but cant beat that pickup!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I finally got back to work after 7 months but its no easy job nor does it pay anything near what I was making, I didnt want to settle but every penny counts right now.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sad to hear, its tough for a lot of businesses, aquarium related shops have been hit very hard. I imagine many people reading this have had a shop they know, or worse - their favorite shop - go out of business.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Is the store still open and liquidating? i live in queens i would like to go see if they still have anything for sale for cheap. Who ever signed a lease to pay 30,000$ a month in rent in Nassau County is a poor buisness owner. We only pay 20,000$ a month for my office space on 51st and Lexington in the heart of manhattan. I wouldnt blame the econemy for that, there is no way an aquarium store can expect to turn 30,000$ in sales a month


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Sad to hear, its tough for a lot of businesses, aquarium related shops have been hit very hard. I imagine many people reading this have had a shop they know, or worse - their favorite shop - go out of business.


There has been a growth around chicago in LFS's and associated businesses. Most of what is gone around here is food related or just plain stores that sell overpriced stuff. We really havnt seen much in the way of others going out of business. Supposedly there is a 28% increase in employment and a 60% increase in revenue to the county and villages over the past year.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow that sounds bad.
I know here we have a lot of seasonal jobs but it gets tough in the winter time.


----------

